# X Trail Resale Value



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Just wondering how they do in those countries that have had them for a number of years.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Used X-T in Canada*

As we know, they have not been in Canada hardly long enough to find a used one.

However, was at my dealers yesterday for the 12k service and lo and behold they had one on their lot.

It was an '05 SE AWD Auto with 12k - they were asking $28,950. While I was "curious" about it (perhaps a demo) I did not enquire.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*UK depreciation*

UK diesel models in good condition hold approx 60% of their value after three years of "average use". The petrol engined models are marginally poorer.

This is actually pretty good when you consider a simlarly specced and priced mass-market Ford Mondeo will only retain around 40% of its value over the same period.

Its also slghtly better than the equivalent Honda CRVs.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

1-2 year old X-Trails here hold almost 70% of their value for gasoline, and 75% for the diesels.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

An 05 SE AWD with Auto and 39,000 km is ~$26995 at my dealership in fredericton

Greg


ERBell said:


> Just wondering how they do in those countries that have had them for a number of years.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, it's interesting to see how it holds up next to the competition.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian resale value*

Around 65% of it's value for the petrol 2.5L models (the only available version in Australia)


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> As we know, they have not been in Canada hardly long enough to find a used one.


There are 14 2005 X-Trails in the on-line Buy and Sell in BC alone. www.buysell.com


----------

